# Turkey newbie, please help many questions



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

I've never hunted turkey and I want to try it this spring. This fall was my first season hunting anything. I got some chukar and went after pheasant, no success with pheasant, however. Quickly about my self, 26-year-old male, l live in downtown SLC, only lived in Utah for 3 years, an avid outdoorsman. The only firearm I have is a Remington 870 20 gauge. Now to the questions:

I missed the limited entry application, are limited entry permits often left over after the draw so I can just buy one over the counter? If not, for the general season is it a pretty sure bet I can get a permit? 

What gear do I absolutely need for a basic turkey hunt? I'm cost sensitive due to students loans etc. 

From what I've gathered, shotgun, Turkey choke (full or extra) I've seen Idian Creek, Carlson's choke tubes etc, 3-inch turkey shells, (#5 seems like a good size?)

a box call and crow call as a locator? Woodhaven seems to be the best sound quality, but rather pricey ($90 for box, $50 for crow), is it worth it in your opinion?

camo... I have no idea where to start. Firstlite seems like a good choice due to sweat-wicking properties and scent reduction, you agree? if so what pattern? Cipher, fusion, ASAT?

What companies and patterns do you like?
This stuff is really expensive so it would make me feel better if I could use it for other terrains and season besides spring turkey.... do you think a All Season All Terrian camo exists, or at least multiple season/ terrain?

What other pieces of gear have I not even thought of that you never leave without? 

I will make sure to pattern my gun once I got my choke and shells

Thanks for all the advice you guys have given me before!! I know you'll do the same again!


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

matt said:


> I've never hunted turkey and I want to try it this spring. This fall was my first season hunting anything. I got some chukar and went after pheasant, no success with pheasant, however. Quickly about my self, 26-year-old male, l live in downtown SLC, only lived in Utah for 3 years, an avid outdoorsman. The only firearm I have is a Remington 870 20 gauge. Now to the questions:
> 
> I missed the limited entry application, are limited entry permits often left over after the draw so I can just buy one over the counter? If not, for the general season is it a pretty sure bet I can get a permit?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't spend that kind of money on a call. I would buy a decoy or two and get reed call/mouth call and start practicing!


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

There are never limited entry permits left over. You are out of luck on that front for this year but probably wouldn't have drawn with no preference points anyway. General season tickets are unlimited and available over the counter. You will have no problem grabbing one of those.

For a guy who is "cost sensitive" you have expensive taste. Nothing wrong with that but it's not necessary to kill turkeys.

You can probably get away with a full choke but the extra-full/turkey chokes are nice, especially with the 20 gauge. There are lots of brands and prices. I wasn't prepared to spend a lot of money so I dropped $25 on a Primos Tightwad and it actually patterns really well in my gun so you don't necessarily have to spend a whole lot here. 

You definitely need calls but not many, and not high end to learn on. Buy a cheaper box call and a couple mouth calls and start practicing tomorrow.

FirstLight is makes great camo but is some of the most expensive stuff out there. It is definitely high quality stuff but again, not necessary to kill turkeys. The scent blocking features are worthless for birds. If you plan to archery hunt deer or elk as well in the same gear, it may make more sense but even there, a lot of deer have been killed while wearing $40 worth of Walmart camo. Almost any pattern will work. Some people like a little more green in their turkey gear than what ASAT or Cipher have but I'm not sure it matters. I've been in Cabelas outfitter camo the last couple years and it works great and is pretty high quality gear that I got cheap out of the bargain cave.

Half the reason why I love hunting turkeys is because I can do it without dedicating huge amounts of time or money. This is your first year hunting them. Save money on gear and spend it on gas to find birds on huntable land.


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

thanks for the all the advice! Cabelas is having a sale right now so I'll be down there this weekend!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

You should have time to take your gun somewhere to get it patterned, its much easier and cheaper than buying a bunch of chokes and having to sell all but one. I used to only hunt with an 870 20 gauge and ran a sumtoy with Fed HWT's #7. Got a nasty pattern out of that.

Woodhaven mouth calls are great, not a big fan of their slates for the money. I don't like running a box call, but a lot of guys do. Legacy and cane creek are the diaphragms I prefer.

If you can figure out basic tree yelps, purrs and clucks on a slate you should be good to go.

As far as camo- you can kill a turkey in blue jeans, just sit as still as possible. I personally think comfort it way more important while hunting gobblers than matching your surrounding. Be prepared to walk a ton and be in uncomfortable positions for long periods of time.

Layers will depend on the part of the state you are hunting, it snowed on me twice last year in May.

Gear you didn't mention, a vest with a seat pad/built in seat or some sort of low profile turkey seat. They range in price, here is one that I used back east to keep my butt out of the ticks and chiggers. I don't like to hunt out of blinds, and I don't like to carry a ton of gear so I just have a normal turkey vest.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...3XBkt9DwfNxwjNX6OaBoC1PMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I am no expert at hunting turkeys, it just happens to be one of my favorite activities. There is a book that I read every year before the season starts, "the 10th Legion"- by Tom Kelly. I would highly recommend it.

Good luck, and have fun with it!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

slapwater said:


> There are never limited entry permits left over. You are out of luck on that front for this year but probably wouldn't have drawn with no preference points anyway. General season tickets are unlimited and available over the counter. You will have no problem grabbing one of those.
> 
> For a guy who is "cost sensitive" you have expensive taste. Nothing wrong with that but it's not necessary to kill turkeys.
> 
> ...


Everything he said!! I killed this turkey in 40$ worth of wal mart camo!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Minimum needs:
1) Your shotgun, if you have a full choke that's all you really need
2) Ammo, 3" mag, #5 or #6 shot, splurge a little and buy Hevy Shot Turkey loads
3) a call, start with a slate (friction) or box call, buy a three pack of diaphragm calls and learn to use them if you call. Remember, real turkeys are very forgiving about the sounds you make if you have the right rhythm(cadence) to your calling.
4) Anybodies camo, DON"T forget a face mask and gloves(I use fingerless), these are the most important part of a camo outfit. In fact, you could get by with normal (none flashy) clothing, but your face and hands are what the birds will see first. 
5) Optional but real nice, a simple turkey vest with a seat.

Don't get carried away with gear, very very little of it will make you a better hunter.

Turkeys have very, very, very very very good eyesight and hearing and base their entire existence on using them to survive...act accordingly.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

matt said:


> What gear do I absolutely need for a basic turkey hunt? I'm cost sensitive due to students loans etc.
> 
> From what I've gathered, shotgun, Turkey choke (full or extra) I've seen Idian Creek, Carlson's choke tubes etc, 3-inch turkey shells, (#5 seems like a good size?)


The biggest bang for you buck will be the shells. Get a high quality heavier than lead shell. Good options are Hevi 13 2 oz 6s, or Magnum Blend. The new Federal TSS are way better.

Get a Mossberg 500 or Rem 870 and a Carlson's extra full choke with the above shells.



matt said:


> a box call and crow call as a locator? Woodhaven seems to be the best sound quality, but rather pricey ($90 for box, $50 for crow), is it worth it in your opinion?


Lots of quality box calls out there.



matt said:


> camo... I have no idea where to start. Firstlite seems like a good choice due to sweat-wicking properties and scent reduction, you agree? if so what pattern? Cipher, fusion, ASAT?
> 
> What companies and patterns do you like?
> This stuff is really expensive so it would make me feel better if I could use it for other terrains and season besides spring turkey.... do you think a All Season All Terrian camo exists, or at least multiple season/ terrain?


Go to the bargain rack. Won't make any difference - being still is the key.



matt said:


> What other pieces of gear have I not even thought of that you never leave without?


Don't be tempted to get decoys or a blind. Learn to hunt them the old fashioned way, and you will not only have more fun, but will thank me for this tip one day down the road....



matt said:


> I will make sure to pattern my gun once I got my choke and shells


This is critical. Don't need to spend a lot of money - but the shells are the biggest bang for your buck in terms of making a difference at the moment of truth.

In general, turkey hunting is best to keep simple.

Locate a turkey, set up on a turkey, call him in and kill him....


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Newb my kids and I chase gobblers every year good camo (doesn’t have to be expensive camo) face mask and slow movement I use 1 jake decoy 1 gobbler call (location use only) and 1 box call when my kids were younger they used a shotgun I had them shooting a 12 gauge with full choke and black cloud 2 shot (never failed me) both have downed big Toms.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Fowl_faith said:


> I had them shooting a 12 gauge with full choke and black cloud 2 shot (never failed me) both have downed big Toms.


:shock:

Lots of better options than a steel waterfowl load for turkeys. Not saying you can't kill them with black cloud 2 shot, but most guys prefer smaller shot with tight patterns that you can head shoot the birds to preserve as much meat as possible and ensure clean kills on a really tough bird. Lead #5s or #6s or better yet, Hevishot, Fed Heavyweight, or Fed TSS in #7s or #8s.

Camo is good, but not required. I kill about the same amount of birds in blue jeans as camo jeans.


----------



## Gilmoregirl (May 9, 2017)

Save your money on jeep parts, chicks and beer! Go buy a few mouth calls with different cuts. They are cheap. find which one works best for you. Have it in your mouth as much as possible even if you aren't calling. Get comfortable with it there.. driving is the best place to practice. 

Buy clothing that's comfortable that can evap sweat. As far as a pattern.. I am obsessed with obsession. In the end your camo pattern won't matter to tom.


----------

